# Just wanted to share a photo...



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is a picture of my two main men, snoozing together while Mama does all the work...lol

My heart melts when I see them napping together.







I love cosleeping!!!

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...Evan-Daddy.jpg

If anyone else has any photos they'd like to share, feel free! There is nothing sweeter in the world than a babe sleeping in the cozy arms/bed of a parent.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

How sweet!!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Cute little guy!


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Cute pic, Nadine. Just wondering, what is that you have connected to your bed? It looks neat. Is that some sort of co-sleeper thingy? We are so low-tech, just babe in bed with us but I'm starting to worry about naptime as she is starting to move a lot. Sorry, not to take over your thread, just curious.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

awww!


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cece*
Cute pic, Nadine. Just wondering, what is that you have connected to your bed? It looks neat. Is that some sort of co-sleeper thingy? We are so low-tech, just babe in bed with us but I'm starting to worry about naptime as she is starting to move a lot. Sorry, not to take over your thread, just curious.

HAHA the amazing effects of photography....nothing fancy. We had our crib sidecarred to my side of the bed, but Evan wanted nothing to do with that. So it just stayed on my side and was used as a blankie/toys/empty bottle holder...LOL

Now we have a bedrail we bought at WalMart on my side, since the lil goober has learned how to roll everywhere.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh, how sweet!!!

here is my favorite photo of my sleeping boys.

http://www.sonjara.com/photoalbum/ph...CN1880_web.jpg

Siobhan


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww Siobhan, that picture is too sweet....


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Can I share a few?

Afternoon nap:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/000_0001.jpg

Waking up on a Sunday morning:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/IMG_0067.jpg


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustJamie*
Can I share a few?

Afternoon nap:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/000_0001.jpg

Waking up on a Sunday morning:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/IMG_0067.jpg

OMG that last pic is adorable, baby looks like he's playing PeekABoo with the blanket.


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma*
OMG that last pic is adorable, baby looks like he's playing PeekABoo with the blanket.

Yah, she has to have something covering her mouth when she sleeps...doesn't really matter what it is, but it's gotta be there. LOL


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

this is from last week passed out after a shower


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Omg, your husbands tattoos are so beautiful. Does he plan to finish his chest?


----------



## punkinsmommy (Apr 28, 2006)

Everyone's pics are so cute.









Here's a picture of my 3 the other morning. DH had already left for work and I woke up before them and I just had to snap this pic.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/...413/July06.jpg


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

These are so adorable! Cosleeping babes are such peaceful sleepers.

Here's a few of my favorites from our family bed:

Cosleeping


----------



## aurora.maia (Jun 1, 2006)

That is so sweeeettt, EvansMomma!..
I always love it too when I see hubby co-sleeps with our DS.
One day I caught up they had the same position... Sleeping on their tummy and their heads turned to the left.. LOL


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

That is very sweet!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Aww, what an awesome thread. Great pictures, all of you! Makes the heart warm.

I have a number of photos of DD sleeping with DP, most are fuzzy though cuz I'm too scared to use the flash.







I'll go see if I can find any, my pictures are a bit scattered on the harddrive right now.

mothragirl-- wow, lookit those tats! That had to take a lot of work.


----------



## lukesmom2006 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wish I'd have gotten a picture of Luke's first nap with daddy! It was 2 hours after birth, with Jim sitting in the easy chair in the hospital room fast asleep after 36 grueling hours of holding my hands/head/feet/whatever he could reach. It was soo sweet. I just love everyone's pictures!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Eh, this is the only one I can find right now. I really need to re-organise my pictures. :\

They used to fall asleep together a lot when she was still a newborn and would actually go to sleep without too much trouble. You can tell DP wasn't exactly ready to go to sleep - his glasses are still on his head.







Though at that point, anytime we could catch a few winks was eagerly taken.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ker/sleepy.jpg


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

All these pictures are so sweet...I swear, there is NOTHING as sweet as seeing babies sleeping with the ones they love. Makes my heart wanna explode.

I am so glad other people posted their pictures too...this is turning into a nice thread, if I do say so myself.


----------



## lucidity (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma*
All these pictures are so sweet...I swear, there is NOTHING as sweet as seeing babies sleeping with the ones they love. Makes my heart wanna explode.









:









Here's one of my husband and our daughter one morning after waking up:
Waking Up

And one of Natalie from my point of view:
My Sleeping Girl


----------



## sheandaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Not exactly my best angle...

DH "watching" the baby while I was taking a shower


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
Omg, your husbands tattoos are so beautiful. Does he plan to finish his chest?

thanks







we'll both be fully covered in the next 10 years or so, he doesn't have too much left.


----------



## themamamama (Jul 1, 2006)

My favorite picture ever...

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b3...o/sleeping.jpg
























I love these pictures -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl*
thanks







we'll both be fully covered in the next 10 years or so, he doesn't have too much left.

I hadn't even looked at your sig link of you. Yours are just beautiful as well (as are you). Makes me so jealous.







I haven't even decided on one tattoo yet.


----------



## inimeg81 (Oct 31, 2005)

daddy and DS...of course, now he's permentantly attached to the boob (DS, not DH!), so I don't get these as often.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...1/IMG_0549.jpg


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

It's not a picture of my dh and kids but of my two babes sleeping together...my favorite picture ever!!!

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24...m/P4180002.jpg


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inimeg81*
daddy and DS...of course, now he's permentantly attached to the boob (DS, not DH!), so I don't get these as often.

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...1/IMG_0549.jpg

All the pics here are adorable but this one really got me. How precious is that! Nothing like a young father snuggled with his tiny pride and joy.














:

I wish I had pics to add here. We forget to take pics way too often.


----------



## inimeg81 (Oct 31, 2005)

Aw, thanks Alison. DS was 5 weeks early, so once we got him home, we never wanted him out of our sight. DH had no experience with babies, but he immediately loved cuddling with our son. Makes me teary-eyed now!


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

http://photos1.blogger.com/img/38/62...2026%20005.jpg

I was looking at this pic the other day thinking we need to take some more sleeping pix. This one is way old...C was about a month old.


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Found this and wanted to share:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/scan0004.jpg

This is the very first time either of us co-slept...the picture's low quality, taken by a nurse in the hospital. DD was about 4-5 days old.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

this is one of my favorite pics of my nephews (not my sis's kids, dh's bro's kids)

damion (about 4), daniel (about 2), tyler (another little boy we took care of, also about 2) and my sis (17 i think)

http://i2.tinypic.com/20gcigi.jpg

god i miss those boys, ive only seen them once since we came over to germany, and that was 2 years ago


----------



## lillysmom (Aug 7, 2005)

Our first co-sleeping at the hospital with Lilly
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...00268_0060.jpg

This is just a couple weeks ago

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...2/DSC00001.jpg


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustJamie*
Can I share a few?

So cute!

Oh ... and the baby is adorable too.







:


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

These pictures have made me cry! They are SOOOO beautiful. Thanks for sharing them, mamas!! I have some to share, but have to learn how to do that.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Lovin the pics! I have an awesome video I took a couple weeks ago w/ my phone but don't know how to share it.... Oh well....









Dh never takes sleeping or bf pics, even though I have asked him a zillion times and he loves taking pics of everything else!! He tried to prove me wrong the other day, but when he couldn't find any pics on the computer, he knew I was right!! But I have some cute ones of him.... gotta dig.....


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok, so I was wrong. Dh has taken at least ONE pic of me! I hope these work.

This one is of my very first morning waking up as a mom. One of the BEST parts of having a hb, imo! And it was also one of the last times we intentionally co-slept w/ James, but that's a whole other story









http://www.imagestation.com/3394424/3991676244

And this one is of James at almost three falling asleep w/ dh for the first time ever! I was so excited!!! It's a bit dark online though....

http://www.imagestation.com/3394424/3991675878

And this is of Lily napping w/ my dad--SOOO sweet!!

http://www.imagestation.com/3394424/3991676053

Glad I had a few to share!


----------

